# [guide] igf-1 lr3, des, peg mgf



## Powderguns (Sep 3, 2012)

IGF-1 Explored​ By : Mike A.​ IGF-1 LR3:​          IGF-1, otherwise known as Insulin-like Growth Factor, is a  peptide  displaying structural and functional similarities to insulin.  It is  produced in liver via growth hormone and demonstrates both direct  &  indirect anabolic activity through several distinct mechanisms,  as well  as anti-catabolic effects.  In addition, IGF-1 is what?s known  as a cell  differentiator.  Differentiation is the process of signaling  an  immature stem cell to become a specialized cell type and in the case  of  IGF-1, the cell type being created is that of muscle.  These newly   formed muscle cells will remain muscle cells permanently and retain the   ability to hypertrophy to the same degree as previously existing  muscle  cells.  
         The process of turning a stem cell into a muscle cell is known as   hyperplasia.  Hyperplasia varies from muscle cell hypertrophy, in that   hypertrophy is simply the growth of previously existing muscle cells,   while hyperplasia leads to an actual increase in the number of muscle   cells present.  IGF-1 works hand in hand with MGF, in order to carry out   the process of hyperplasia.  MGF initiates this process through cell   proliferation, which is the formation of new stem cells.   Once these   new stem cells have been manufactured, IGF-1 can then perform its   function of differentiation, completing the process of hyperplasia
         Due to IGF-1?s functional similarities to insulin, IGF-1  increases the  rate and degree of nutrient transport into muscle cells,  resulting in an  increase in protein synthesis and a subsequent increase  in muscle  fullness.  IGF-1 also acts as an inhibitor of muscle cell  apoptosis and  is involved in the growth of multiple cell lines in the  body. Higher  levels of IGF-1 are correlated with increased amounts of  lean muscle  tissue and decreased fat mass, which is well documented in  both human  and animal study subjects.
         Today, IGF-1 is produced in multiple forms, such as standard  IGF-1,  IGF-1 LR3, and DES IGF-1.  The LR3 version mentioned in this  article is  the longest acting form of IGF-1 and is over twice as  anabolic, per mcg,  than regular IGF-1.  IGF-1 LR3 stays active in the  body for roughly 24  hours, allowing for once daily dosing.  Of all the  IGF-1?s available in  the marketplace today, the LR3 version is  generally preferred by those  looking for a whole-body ?recomp? and as  such, has become one of the  most popular forms of IGF-1 in the BB?ing  community.

Common benefits of IGF-1 LR3 include:​ * Increased muscle growth
* Decreased body fat
* Increased nutrient shuttling capacity
* Increased muscle pumps
* Increased muscle fullness
* The ability to cause muscle cell hyperplasia
* Regeneration of nerve tissue

Common side effects of IGF-1 include:​ * Potential hypoglycemia at higher dosages (not typically a concern at normal dosages)
*   There have not yet been any studies examining the long-term effects of   IGF-1 in humans, as is the case with most performance enhancing drugs.   In terms of real-world experience, the IGF-1 class of drugs appear to   maintain a rather mild disposition, having demonstrated a low side   effect profile in users. Aside from possible hypoglycemia at higher   dosages (which is due to the positive nutrient shuttling effects of the   drug and easily rectified through the consumption of any nutrient able   to elevate blood glucose), IGF-1 LR3 has been largely absent of any   outward negative side effects. At this juncture, it is not unreasonable   to assume that the IGF-1 category of drugs is significantly more benign   in nature than AAS.
Recommendations for use:​ * IGF-1 LR3 is most commonly injected once per day, 7 days per week.
*  The  effective dosing range is typically between 50-150 mcg per day,  although  a small percentage of users will elect to exceed this dosage.   We do  not yet know the dosing limit at which LR3 ceases to exert  additional  effects.
*   Desensitization seems to occur after about 4 weeks of chronic usage,  at  which point the individual has the option of either discontinuing  the  peptide for a 2-4 week period (after which the individual can  resume  use), or the individual can elect to increase the dosage  further, in  order to over-ride the desensitization and continue  experiencing its  benefits. However, the process of desensitization will  continue to occur  at each ascending dosage.

DES [1-3] IGF-1:​          DES IGF-1 is an IGF-1 variant, and like IGF-1 LR3 mentioned  above, it  displays all the same characteristics as its cousin, such as  the ability  to cause muscle cell differentiation, the inhibition of  muscle cell  apoptosis, increased nutrient shuttling capacity, as well  as anabolic  & anti-catabolic effects.  Structurally, DES  differentiates itself  from standard IGF-1, in that has been molecularly  modified by cleaving 3  molecules from the IGF-1 chain. This results in  a truncated form of  IGF-1, which is almost 5X more potent than IGF-1  LR3 and a full 10X more  potent than standard IGF-1. ​          That is not all. DES also has a very low affinity for binding  proteins  at only 1%, making DES an extremely usable form of IGF-1,  while as much  as 98% of standard IGF-1 will become bound to binding  proteins and  remain inactive, unavailable for use by skeletal muscle  tissue. DES also  has the ability to attach to lactic acid deformed  receptor sites  (during training, lactic acid build-up in muscle tissue  can temporarily  deform IGF-1 receptor sites, preventing IGF-1 from  attaching to them  during this period), allowing it to turn-on our  muscle-building  machinery during training. 

         The down-side to DES is that it possesses a relatively short  half-life  of about 20 minutes in length, compared to IGF-1 LR3, which  will stay  active for about a day. Because of the differences between  the LR3 and  DES versions of IGF-1, they are often used in different  ways and for  different purposes. One use for which DES has proven  effective is in the  area of site enhancement. Due to DES?s short  active-life, the hormone  will only circulate systematically for a  relatively short period of time  before becoming inactive.  This means  that the majority of DES?s active  life will be spent at the injection  site, affecting the target muscle  to a greater degree in comparison to  the rest of the body.  Through  DES?s impressive ability to stimulate  muscle cell hyperplasia and  combined with its potent anabolic activity,  many users have reported  significant and long-term changes in the size  & shape of the treated  muscle with regular use.  
Common benefits of DES IGF-1 include:
* Increased muscle growth

* Decreased body fat

* Increased nutrient shuttling capacity

* Increased muscle pumps during training 

* Increased muscle fullness 

* The ability to cause muscle cell hyperplasia 

* Regeneration of nerve tissue 

* Site enhancement
Common side effects of DES IGF-1 include:
* Potential hypoglycemia at higher dosages (although unlikely at normal dosages).

*  There have  not yet been any studies examining the long-term effects of  DES IGF-1  in humans, as is the case with most performance enhancing  drugs. In  terms of real-world experience, the IGF-1 class of drugs  appears to  maintain a rather mild disposition, having demonstrated a  low side  effect profile in users. Aside from possible hypoglycemia at  higher  dosages (which is due to the positive nutrient shuttling effects  of the  drug and easily rectified through the consumption of any  nutrient able  to elevate blood glucose), DES IGF-1 has been largely  absent of any  outward negative side effects. At this juncture, it is  not unreasonable  to assume that the IGF-1 category of drugs is  significantly more benign  in nature than AAS. 
Recommendations for use:
*   Dosing frequency is typically 1-2X per day, although DES can be   administered as often as every 20 minutes if desired, although this is   far from practical, not to mention costly. Today, there are multiple   methods of administration, which an individual can choose from.  One   method of use includes administering DES IGF-1 about 5-10 minutes prior   to training, as this results in improved nutrient shuttling during   training (which directly increases protein synthesis), greater pumps,   mild strength increases, and the ability to attach to IGF-1 receptor   sites during training, which have been deformed by lactic acid.  A   second method of administration involves using PEG-MGF & DES IGF-1   in conjunction, with the goal of optimizing the process of hyperplasia   in the target muscle.  With this method, PEG-MGF is administered alone   for 1-4 weeks, followed by the administration of DES IGF-1 for an equal   number of weeks.  It should be noted that we are still learning how to   optimally use this drug(s), so adjustments to these protocols will   likely be made as time goes by.

* The average dosing range is between 50-150 mcg per inject (dosage split bi-laterally).

*   Unlike IGF-1 LR3, DES can be run for longer periods of time before   incurring desensitization.  This is due to DES?s much shorter active   life.  Because DES is active for such a short period of time and   circulates throughout the body only briefly, desensitization is less   likely to occur with even multiple daily injections, compared to a   single injection of LR3.  In order to experience desensitization at a   rate equal to LR3, one would likely have to inject DES many times per   day.  Since few adhere to such a frequent injection schedule, rapid   desensitization is extremely unlikely.  When using DES once per day   (taking 1-2 days off per week), most can use DES permanently without   noticing any significant decrease in effectiveness.  

MGF & PEG MGF:
​          MGF & PEG MGF, also known as Mechano Growth Factor (or IGF-1  1Ec),  is a locally expressed (within muscle tissue) splice variant of  IGF-1.  It is produced in response to muscular trauma/damage (training)  and  initiates the growth & recovery process.  The 1[SUP]st[/SUP]   iso-form to be produced in response to training is known as IGF-1Ec   (MGF) and it is easily the more potent of the two.  This variant will   continue to be produced for about 2 hours post-workout.  After   production of the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] variant has ceased, production of the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] will begin.  This 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] iso-form will continue to be produced for roughly 24 hours, completing this initial step of the recovery-growth process.
         MGF plays a significant role in muscle hyperplasia.  More  specifically,  MGF acts as a cell proliferator, ordering the production  of new stem  cells in muscle tissue.  These stems cells, after being  exposed to the  actions of IGF-1 (differentiation), will become muscle  cells.  However,  standard MGF has a very brief active life within  muscle tissue,  necessitating a frequent injection schedule if one  wishes to maintain  active levels of the compound for even minimal  periods of time. This  dilemma led to the creation of a much longer  lasting form of MGF called  PEG MGF, or Pegylated Mechano Growth Factor.  PEG MGF is a form of MGF  that has been molecularly altered in order to  substantially increase the  compound?s active life within muscle  tissue. This pegylation process  does not change the effects of the MGF  molecule itself, but only extends  the life of the compound. 

         MGF?s short lifespan is also problematic in that the molecule  will  become inactive prior to entering circulation.  In other words,  MGF is  completely absent of systematic benefits, affecting only the  injected  muscle.  With PEG-MGF, not only does it directly affect the  injected  muscle to a much greater degree than standard MGF, but it?s  extremely  long active life will allow the molecule to enter circulation  and  positively affect one?s entire musculature.


Common benefits of MGF & PEG MGF:​ * Site Enhancement; Increased muscle growth of the treated area (with added systematic effects when using the PEG version)

*   Increased muscle fullness and expedited recovery of the treated area   (with added systematic effects when using the PEG version) 

* The ability to cause muscle cell hyperplasia of the treated area (with added systematic effects when using the PEG version) 

*   Causes immature muscle cell nuclei to turn into fully functioning  muscle  fibers at the treated area (with added systematic effects when  using  the PEG version) 

Common side effects of MGF & PEG MGF:
*  There  have not yet been any studies examining the long-term effects of   exogenous MGF/PEG MGF use in humans, as is the case with most   performance enhancing drugs. In terms of real-world experience, the MGF   variants appear to be absent of any outwardly perceived side effects.  At  this juncture, it is not unreasonable to assume that the MGF?s are a   relatively safe category of compounds, being endogenous to the human   body and produced on a regular basis in response to training 

Recommendations for use:
*   Since MGF is used primarily as a proliferator, it makes sense to apply   this hormone in a manner which allows it to properly perform its   function.  If PEG-MGF is used alone, it can be administered 2-3 days per   week, at a dosage of between 200-1,000 mcg per day.
*   If PEG-MGF is used in conjunction with IGF-1 (which produces the best   results), then the following method of administration has proven to be   highly effective.  Keep in mind that in order to obtain one?s best   results with the following program, a large number of weekly injects   will be required. This protocol will demand the utmost in terms of   dedication and commitment.  For those who desire to follow this program,   but are unwilling to endure the suggested number of weekly injects,   these individuals could reduce their total injection volume by about   50-75% and still experience significant results.
         The following short article not only explains how to properly  implement  this protocol into your BB?ing program, but it also delves  into the  reasoning behind the program set-up.  Some of this information  may be  repetitive (being previously stated above), although I felt  that a fluid  and comprehensive explanation, as it relates solely to  this program,  would be particularly beneficial for potential users.

Advanced PEG-MGF & IGF-1 LR3 Program Application:
Proliferation  and  Differentiation. What do these two words mean, how do these  processes  promote muscle growth, and how do we optimize them through  the use of  PEG-MGF and IGF-1? Please allow me to break this down into  its most  simple form. MGF is the hormone responsible for expanding our  pool of  stem cells. The expansion of these cells is what?s known as   proliferation. Proliferation is the 1st step in the process of forming   new muscle cells. Once these stems cells have received the message to   proliferate through the actions of MGF, what type of cells they become,   whether muscle or otherwise, depends on the message they later receive   from other hormones.
 IGF-1 is what?s known as a differentiator. Differentiation is the   process responsible for turning immature stem cells into a defined cell   type. When a stem cell is exposed to the actions of IGF-1, the cell  type  created is a muscle cell. However, it is very important to note  that  each of these processes must take place at the correct time. If  one  process is begun before the other has finished its work, either the   entire process is short-circuited, or partial results are achieved.  When  a muscle(s) is exposed to stress (such as weight training), its  first  response is to produce localized MGF. MGF is produced only in the   muscle, not in the liver like GH mediated IGF-1 production. After   training, It is vital that MGF be allowed to fully perform its function   of proliferation before IGF-1 is introduced into the system. Otherwise,   the inhibitory actions IGF1 will immediately halt the proliferation   process and reduce the total number of stem cells available for   differentiation into muscle cells. In other words, introducing IGF-1 at   the wrong time will limit our rate of muscle growth.
 In the past, the typical manner of administering PEG MGF and IGF-1   would be to use 200-300 mg of PEG-MGF immediately post-workout 2X   weekly, followed by an injection of IGF-1 the other 5 days per week. In   principle this theory is sound, as the PEG-MGF will expand the number  of  available stem cells, which can then subsequently be differentiated  by  IGF-1 the following day. However, there are 3 significant problems  with  this method of use. For one, since PEG-MGF is typically injected  only 2 X  per week, the BB?r is usually going to choose to inject it  after  training the body parts he most wants to improve, but what  happens if he  also trains a body part on the days he administers IGF-1?  Being that  IGF-1 is typically administered on the days PEG-MGF isn?t  (which is  usually 5 days per week), it is highly likely that the BB?r  is going to  be training on at least some of the days he administers  IGF-1. That  means that on those days, the growth process involving  these growth  factors will be short-circuited, due to the inhibitory  actions of  exogenous IGF-1, and the end result will be less than  optimal muscle  growth.
 The second issue which arises due to the current pattern of use is   that by using PEG-MGF on non-consecutive days 2X per week, the   proliferation process will always be cut short due to the constant   interloping of exogenous IGF-1. Because of this, the number of available   stem cell will never grow very large and the potential for   differentiation will remain limited. The 3rd issue is in regards to   PEG-MGF dosing?.it is too light. It is now proposed that using 2 mg per   week is much closer to the ideal dosage than the commonly prescribed  400  mg per week. If we use prior research as a gauge for determining  proper  dosing, it would point to our current dosing guidelines as being   inadequate. It is a certainty that higher dosages of PEG-MGF are   necessary in order to maximize stem cell proliferation. Although user   experiences in this dosing range are currently minimal, what has been   witnessed does appear to confirm this. In addition, the proposal is   scientifically sound.
 Now that I have explained the logic for why the older methods of   administration are believed to be flawed in their approach, I will go   over how to implement the new method of administration. The PEG-MGF   molecule is always used over standard MGF, as MGF has a very short   active life, being only minutes in length, while PEG-MGF will stay   active for days. This enables the PEG version to deliver a much more   pronounced effect. It is also important to remember that the PEG   attachment does not alter the effects of the MGF molecule. The PEG   attachment acts purely to extend its duration of action. As for what   form of IGF-1 should be chosen, I believe IGF-1 LR3 is the superior   choice only because of its greatly extended active life, which is about   24 hours in length. DES IGF-1 is a very potent form of IGF-1, being   about 4X as potent as IGF-1 LR3 on a mcg basis, but its active life is   only about 20 minutes. So, unless one was willing and able to administer   DES many times per day, LR3 remains the better option for whole-body   growth. DES is superior for site enhancement and will also deliver   systematic benefits, but when it comes to a single daily injection, DES   cannot trump LR3 when it comes to its whole-body benefits.
 In contrast to most other injectable drugs, PEG-MGF cannot be   administered with a singular inject. Several micro-injects must be used   because even though PEG-MGF is systematic in its effects, the injected   muscle will still receive a greater amount of benefit. Why? While both   steroid esters and the PEG attachment serve primarily to extend the   active life of the steroid, there are critical differences between the   two. With esterfied AAS, the ester must first be cleaved from the   steroid before it is able to attach to the AR and cause muscle growth.   This is why esterfied steroids do not cause site growth (although some   users think they do due to the inflammation and subsequent swelling   which occurs), as the steroid will already have entered circulation and   become systematic prior to the ester being cleaved from the steroid   molecule. However, unlike AAS, the PEG portion of the drug does not need   to be cleaved off before it is able to attach to its receptor site and   deliver its message. Also unlike AAS, the MGF molecule (whether it is   MGF or PEG-MGF) communicates through cell to cell interaction. Once the   PEG-MGF comes in contact with a muscle cell (such as during an   injection), the affected muscle cell will relay the same signal to the   adjoining muscle cells. More so, this signal will eventually stop being   passed along to adjoining cells, making a single inject unsuitable for   treating the entire muscle.
 Another characteristic of PEG-MGF, which plays a role in the way it  is  administered, is the fact that it causes a disproportionate degree of   muscle growth in the injected muscle, compared to the rest of the body.   However, with PEG-MGF being systematic in nature, one might ask why   this happens, being that the compound will eventually spread around to   the entire body anyway. This is a question I would have to research, so I   cannot answer it right now. Still, I speculate that there may be 3   reasons for this. For one, the injected muscle is directly exposed to   the entire amount of the drug on a first come basis. Two, the compound   will immediately begin attaching to receptor sites as soon as it is   injected, likely using up a substantial portion of the drug before it   has a chance to become systematic. Three, due to the micro-injection   technique, which is explained below, the entire muscle is exposed to the   actions of the drug in large quantities.
 Below I will lay out the micro-injection technique. It is a pain in   the ass to be sure, but due to the use of 30-31gauge insulin needles,   this process is made much more tolerable. The micro-injection process   involves injecting a small portion of the drug into multiple locations   within the same muscle. In the case of smaller body parts, this can be   as many as 14-16 injections, split bi-laterally. In larger body parts,   20 injections split bilaterally is more appropriate. Remember, MGF   communicates its actions cell to cell, so this micro-injection technique   must be incorporated into one?s protocol if optimal results are   desired. Using a small amount of injections will drastically limit the   amount of muscle cells which are exposed to the actions of the MGF?and a   single injection will severely limit the drug?s ability to turn on  stem  cell proliferation. Now, before anyone is turned away by the sheer   volume of injections, it should be noted that this only needs to be   performed twice weekly. In addition, the use of a 30-31gauge 1/2 inch   insulin pin reduces scar tissue build-up to less than what would be   experienced with just a couple injections using a 22 g. needle. The pain   factor is almost a non-issue, as it should be near painless. Lastly,   this only needs to be performed for 4 weeks, after which point MGF   injections cease and are then followed by a single sub-q IGF-1 LR3   injection per day for the next 4 weeks. It is up to the individual if   they want to repeat the program after its completion.
 Here is an example of how one might target their chest with this program:
*Weeks 1-4 *
*Day #1 (post-workout):*   Inject 1 mg of PEG-MGF into the pecs. Split this 1 mg up into twenty  50  mcg injections and place 10 injects on the right side of the chest,   followed by 10 injects in the left side of the chest. Make sure each   injection is placed fairly evenly apart. Use a 30-31gauge 1/2 inch   syringe.

*Day #2 (about 3-4 days after day 1): *Same as above.
*Weeks 5-8*
 *Days 1-28:* IGF-1 LR3 @ 100 mcg once daily.



****  It is  important to note that this is a very advanced protocol and at  the time  of this writing, it is still very new, as well.  One does not  need to  use these drugs in this fashion in order to experience their  benefits  and observe results.  More traditional programs will yield  benefits,  while requiring a greatly reduced injection frequency.  *​


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 3, 2012)

So he is only requiring 2mgs of peg split into 2 days for the first 4 weeks, that's it?  Or are you supposed to repeat day 1 & 2 every 3-4 days?  Very interesting read for sure.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 3, 2012)

Found this as well after reading up on something that looked familiar.  What looked familiar was his approach to the subject, which I've read over at Dat's page.  Both share the same idea.  Mike goes on to add this...

"*Additionally, I do not think the PEG-MGF & IGF-1 needs to be administered in 4 week rounds, either. 1 week of PEG-MGF, followed by 1 week of IGF-1 (then repeat) should work just fine. Since most people will train the entire body within one week, this will allow each muscle to be trained once during each round of PEG-MGF and IGF-1 administration, resulting in all muscles being nearly equally affected by both the proliferation & differentiation processes inherent to each peptide. During the IGF-1 weeks, I recommend LR3 for more of a whole body effect, and DES injected into the target muscle multiple times per day for more of a site enhancing effect."*


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for the update.. well i would use peg mgf in only one shoot due to its half life..  i will use this way

DES pre wo 50 mcg
PEG MGF post wo 400 mcg
LR3 in the next morning non training days 50mcg


----------



## Tonkatough (Sep 3, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Found this as well after reading up on something that looked familiar.  What looked familiar was his approach to the subject, which I've read over at Dat's page.  Both share the same idea.  Mike goes on to add this...
> 
> "*Additionally, I do not think the PEG-MGF & IGF-1 needs to be administered in 4 week rounds, either. 1 week of PEG-MGF, followed by 1 week of IGF-1 (then repeat) should work just fine. Since most people will train the entire body within one week, this will allow each muscle to be trained once during each round of PEG-MGF and IGF-1 administration, resulting in all muscles being nearly equally affected by both the proliferation & differentiation processes inherent to each peptide. During the IGF-1 weeks, I recommend LR3 for more of a whole body effect, and DES injected into the target muscle multiple times per day for more of a site enhancing effect."*



Very interesting! May have to alter my planned run.


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 3, 2012)

Well.. I think running them 4 weeks rounds it's anyway a solid protocol..


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 9, 2012)

lots of good info


----------

